# Anonimo in the movie



## Anonimo Australia

Today i got a phone call from one of the
producers of the movie " THE HUNTER"
wich will be filmed in Tasmania ( Australia)
asking me to lend them one ANONIMO watch 
from the Militare line. The actor who will weare
it is Willem Defoe. So ofcorse i said YES!!!
Willem will be one of the main actors in this
film and the watch will be seen in close up shots
alot. I'll be updating as we progres.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Really nice Igor... lucky you hahahaha... let us know who this going.


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes it's nice Nelson! It's great for the brand! They
could have picked some ather brands but they are
going with us because they in love with ANONIMO
watches. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Firenze

That is a very interesting news! Thanks for sharing it. Looking forward for your updates. Excellent choice from the producers. The Militare is an iconic piece from the brand.


----------



## Anonimo Australia

I also spoke to the stage manager and he 
told me how much he loves ANONIMO watches 
and that he was very happy when i agreed
to lend them one of the watches. I do agree
with you 200% that this is great for the brand.


----------



## JayVeeez

Yes, that is very cool. Thanks for sharing!

Not suprised they picked a Militare. But I wouldn't have been suprised if they picked a Professionale either. Willem Dafoe is cool too.


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes he is cool and a very good actor.
I was told that he'll be starring in 80%
of the movie.


----------



## rtm2onroad

That's cool! I have 3 'Nimos in my growing collection & actually went to a party in SOHO NYC at Mr. Defoe's flat yrs ago when I was a struggling musician type...great for the brand indeed!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Willem Dafoe

This guy is serious and bravo for ANonimo!


----------



## seanuk

the watch does not have anti glare on the glass so it will be a bit hit and miss during the day time. but the lume on these babies is pretty good i had a picture taken in a club and you could see the lume on my wrist from several meters away. :-!
be sure to keep the watch and it can then be sold as "the one worn in the film" . just hope this film is not a turkey.:roll:


----------



## Anonimo Australia

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/9ccba9ce.jpg

Just recieved an email from one of the stage diarector
and this is what will be used in the movie.They call it
"THE HUNTER WATCH"


----------



## G Shock

any other movies having part the anonimo watches?

i try to find the movie "the hunter watch" but not found.any other info?


----------



## Anonimo Australia

The movie will be called "The Hunter" and
they will start making it from the 25.10.2010


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Anonimo Australia said:


> The movie will be called "The Hunter" and
> they will start making it from the 25.10.2010


Where?

They looking for some sponsorship thru Anonimo?

Waht Anonimo Italy say about it?

Thanks Igor.


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Nelson the movie will be made in Australia.
Head office is VERY HAPPY!!! This is what's 
called the prodact placement. We will lend them
this watch for about 6-8 weeks it will be
on the actors wrist in all the photo shoots and
ofcourse in the movie.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Just in Honor for the Movie !!!!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Wooooooooooooooooooooow!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

My pleasure.


----------



## rsr911

Very cool!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Really nice project :

Hollywood set for Hobart Entertainment - The Mercury - The Voice of Tasmania


----------



## Anonimo Australia

I'm dropping the watch to Fox studios here in
Sydney on friday. The costum fitting for the
movie starts on monday, just a small update.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Anonimo Australia said:


> I'm dropping the watch to Fox studios here in
> Sydney on friday. The costum fitting for the
> movie starts on monday, just a small update.


Igor pls don't forget you camera.


----------



## G Shock

yes please give us "photo food" the "vampire" waiting you :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Anonimo Australia

I will guys!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/cbb33bf2.jpg

This actual watch I'll be featured in the movie.
I'm taking it today to Fox studios.
I'll post a picture of the back of this watch too.


----------



## Anonimo Australia

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/291b95fb.jpg

The back of the watch.


----------



## Anonimo Australia

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/ba1f28b2.jpg

i've delivered the watch today!


----------



## G Shock

in the future please keep us inform for any anonimo watch movies(with pics)


----------



## hattrick

Anonimo Australia said:


> Today i got a phone call from one of the
> producers of the movie " THE HUNTER"
> wich will be filmed in Tasmania ( Australia)
> asking me to lend them one ANONIMO watch
> from the Militare line. The actor who will weare
> it is Willem Defoe. So ofcorse i said YES!!!
> Willem will be one of the main actors in this
> film and the watch will be seen in close up shots
> alot. I'll be updating as we progres.


wow, congrats Igor! That's excellent news. I hope for great things for Anonimo


----------



## Anonimo Australia

hattrick said:


> wow, congrats Igor! That's excellent news. I hope for great things for Anonimo


Thank you!!!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yestarday i recieved a phone call from the
costum diarector of "The Hunter" movie 
asking me if i could bring a smaller watch
from Anonimo collection as the Militare was
a bit to big for Willems wrist, so i took a few
watches with me and they picked the drass
Wayfarer 2. This is the picture of the actual
watch.
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/26dca89d.jpg

Once i get the picure of the watch on Willems
wrist i will post it here.


----------



## Guest71

It's a pity, militare is much more of an eye catcher


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Guest71 said:


> It's a pity, militare is much more of an eye catcher


That's true but i could not do much. It will
be some close up shots of the watch so most
of the watch fanatics will now what it is.


----------



## TK-421

Anonimo Australia said:


> Yestarday i recieved a phone call from the
> costum diarector of "The Hunter" movie
> asking me if i could bring a smaller watch
> from Anonimo collection as the Militare was
> a bit to big for Willems wrist, so i took a few
> watches with me and they picked the drass
> Wayfarer 2. This is the picture of the actual
> watch.
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/26dca89d.jpg
> 
> Once i get the picure of the watch on Willems
> wrist i will post it here.


too bad<|


----------



## Guest71

Anonimo Australia said:


> That's true but i could not do much. It will
> be some close up shots of the watch so most
> of the watch fanatics will now what it is.


that's right but if you want to fish in a bigger pool...
still great honor of course


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Update :

The Hunter | In Cinemas 2011 | Official Website


----------



## lorsban

YES! Finally we get to see a Nimo on the big screen! Can't wait!

Just wish they picked a less "discreet" watch than the wayfarer. Not that it's a bad watch or anything, it's just that a professional or bronze or noturnale would have had such great stage presence. In other words, something that looks more outdoorsy or rugged. Militare would've been perfect. Tsk tsk


----------



## Cybotron

Cool. Anonimo and Willem Defoe. That's a great match.


----------



## leroytwohawks

It looks like it's in theaters in 4 days Oct. 6th THE HUNTER | IN CINEMAS OCTOBER 6 | Official Film Site | Madman Entertainment


----------



## StefB

Can't ask for a better screen debut than this for Anonimo - serious dramatic film, action, great cast, one of the coolest, most interesting leading men. This is really great and hopefully will add a level of acceptance and 'seriousness' to our favorite watch's reputation. 

I also agree that a Militare would have been a far better choice than the Wayfarer. But I find it interesting and sort of a confirmation of Anonimo's varied design style that the costume director chose the Wayfarer. Its one of Anonimo's more quirky, unique pieces that obviously had something special about it which they felt worked better for the film. Interesting choice.

Now for the screen shots - can't wait to see them...


----------



## JayVeeez

I just watched The Hunter start to finish and there was no Anonimo in it.

It was however, an excellent movie! And the watch he is wearing is a grey dialed chronograph. There is also a special thanks to RGM in the credits. So much for that...


----------



## Nishant

Thats funny ! Ha .. 



JayVeeez said:


> I just watched The Hunter start to finish and there was no Anonimo in it.
> 
> It was however, an excellent movie! And the watch he is wearing is a grey dialed chronograph. There is also a special thanks to RGM in the credits. So much for that...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well jay thanks for the update Im going to pay 9 dollars to rent it on itunes just know hahaha the more expensive rent i do in my life for a movie.

I let you know.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I like the movie... No ANonimo there only I see a chronograph seemd to be RGM because as Jay said special thanks to them but the model Willen Dafoe was wearing is not any of the actual production or discontinued models...May be they make them for the movie.


----------



## StefB

That's really too bad. 

But I'm happy for RGM - America's premier brand - which also deserves this kind of exposure.


----------



## JayVeeez

Yeah it's too bad! I've been waiting almost 2 years to see Willem rock a Nimo on the big screen. And the watch sucked compared to the proposed Wayfarer II, which is easily one of the easiest to set and use GMT's in the world. 

It's sad it did not pan out for Anonimo. It's almost just as sad they didn't just give him an RGM Pro Diver. I have no idea what watch he's wearing. I'd assume it's made custom for the movie.

What an overzealous let down...


----------



## CliveO

Anonimo Australia said:


> Today i got a phone call from one of the
> producers of the movie " THE HUNTER"
> wich will be filmed in Tasmania ( Australia)
> asking me to lend them one ANONIMO watch
> from the Militare line. The actor who will weare
> it is Willem Defoe. So ofcorse i said YES!!!
> Willem will be one of the main actors in this
> film and the watch will be seen in close up shots
> alot. I'll be updating as we progres.


That's super cool! I love William Defoe...


----------



## phunky_monkey

Need to read the post above your one mate, no Anonimo in The Hunter unfortunately.


----------



## Stonechild

I wonder why - Thats too bad. Better luck next time Anonimo


----------



## philskywalker

yeah I just watched it, Anonimo wouldve been an excellent choice...


----------



## JayVeeez

philskywalker said:


> yeah I just watched it, Anonimo wouldve been an excellent choice...


LOL! Just when I forgot about the pain! :-d

Just kidding. It was a fairly good flick with or without the Anonimo!


----------

